# European Rubik's Cube Championship 2008



## KConny (May 22, 2008)

Fresh new thread that won't discuss about open/closed EC.

I'm looking forward like hell right now. It's gonna be nice to se both old and new faces. But there is one thing I don't get, the qualification thing. For example my best BLD in com is >3min but to qualify you have to have a solve sub3 at comp before 31 aug but I'm registerd to compete in the first round and not the qualification round. Same thing with 4x4 and OH. And how does the waiting list work? 

My previous goal was to compete in every event except 5x5BLD. But I had to scratch that since I suck at MM, Mega, Sq-1, clock and feet. 

What are your goals?


----------



## Ewks (May 22, 2008)

For now I will compete in 3x3x3, OH and I'm on waiting list to pyraminx. I guess because I don't have an official result in it yet. And my only goal is to not suck in everything.


----------



## joey (May 22, 2008)

I'm looking forward to meet all the people I met before, and all those I havn't met yet! Espeically you KConny 

Goals: 15.xx 3x3 avg
3x3 BLD WR, preferably sub60. Failing that, maybe sub-80 or sub-90.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (May 22, 2008)

I'm going for some national records.

Maybe 2x2 average, 3x3 average or 3x3 multiple bld.
Others would be lucky.


----------



## KConny (May 22, 2008)

I'm gonna improve my BLD NR for sure and hopefully claim multi and perhaps 4x4BLD NR aswell. If it wasn't for Gunnar I would have held a lot of NRs, good luck to me beating him in OH.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (May 22, 2008)

Strange, I enrolled this afternoon, but I don't find my name in the new updated list of this evening. Any of the organizers know why?


----------



## KConny (May 23, 2008)

Have you gotten the confirmation email?


----------



## Gunnar (May 23, 2008)

KConny said:


> I'm gonna improve my BLD NR for sure and hopefully claim multi and perhaps 4x4BLD NR aswell. If it wasn't for Gunnar I would have held a lot of NRs, good luck to me beating him in OH.



Sorry, Daniel, for being so good. 

My goals are pretty much:

3x3: Making the finals and/or a sub-14 average
2x2: Don't really care about this event anymore
4x4: top-5
3x3OH: Going for the 1st place and the WR if it's still around the 20s in September.

OH is going extremely good for me right now. Yesterday I got this:
Average of 5: 19.76
Average of 12: 21.07
Average of 50: 22.87


----------



## TobiasDaneels (May 23, 2008)

KConny said:


> Have you gotten the confirmation email?



It's ok now.

Thanks.


----------



## nicoJ (May 23, 2008)

oh ****
I WAS going for the WR
at least for podium
and my times are not so good
so i need to practise

very good times, btw
i'm envious


----------



## Gunnar (May 23, 2008)

nicoJ Kupfer said:


> oh ****
> I WAS going for the WR
> at least for podium
> and my times are not so good
> ...



I thought you were about as fast as me!?

Anyway, I might as likely get a 5th place or worse, since the competition is very hard. Guys like Rama, Milan, Thiabaut and Edouard are not easy too beat. But it's ok. The challange is what makes it funny and worth all the practice.


----------



## Inusagi (May 23, 2008)

I am going to try some Nr's. And I am very happy that I can meet new peoples.


----------



## Inusagi (May 23, 2008)

Could somebody explain what the waiting list is? It say if you don't reach the time limit, then you must go through the qualification round and may be put on the waiting list. But what is the waiting list exactly?


----------



## KConny (May 23, 2008)

I asked that in the very first post.


----------



## tim (May 23, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> Could somebody explain what the waiting list is? It say if you don't reach the time limit, then you must go through the qualification round and may be put on the waiting list. But what is the waiting list exactly?



It's a waiting list . Isn't it selfexplaining?
If competitiors cancel their registration, people from the waiting list will fill up the empty slots. Or if the organization team will change the limit of competitiors per event, or...

My goals:
a) having fun
b) getting a sub-10 in 4x4 bld
c) getting a successful 5x5 bld solve
d) having a great multi bld competition with many cubes and many competitors


----------



## Inusagi (May 23, 2008)

tim said:


> Inusagi said:
> 
> 
> > Could somebody explain what the waiting list is? It say if you don't reach the time limit, then you must go through the qualification round and may be put on the waiting list. But what is the waiting list exactly?
> ...




Does this mean it's neccesary to register fast? Is there a waiting list for evry events, or just some of them? If it's just for some of them, which one?


----------



## KConny (May 23, 2008)

Tim: I'm gonna do at least 6 cubes.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (May 24, 2008)

KConny said:


> Tim: I'm gonna do at least 6 cubes.



I'm going for 3.
That is if I can get of that waiting list.


----------



## Erik (May 24, 2008)

Some of my goals: - solve that 4x4 Blindfolded!!! 
- a sub-2 on 3x3 BLD would be very nice....
- do better on everything than at WC


----------



## Inusagi (May 24, 2008)

I am not allowed to go. The airport tickets is too expensive. If it just were in a more popular place....


----------



## Markus Pirzer (May 25, 2008)

KConny said:


> Fresh new thread that won't discuss about open/closed EC.
> 
> I'm looking forward like hell right now. It's gonna be nice to se both old and new faces. But there is one thing I don't get, the qualification thing. For example my best BLD in com is >3min but to qualify you have to have a solve sub3 at comp before 31 aug but I'm registerd to compete in the first round and not the qualification round. Same thing with 4x4 and OH. And how does the waiting list work?
> 
> ...



I'm also wondering why I'm not in the qualification for the 3x3x3 although I'm far away from a sub 20 average. I hope this won't get changed.

My goals are:
- improve all my records
- get back to the Top 1000 in the official world ranking for the 3x3x3
- solve my first cube blindfolded at an competition (until now I had only DNFs or didn't match the time limit)
- solve at least 1/2 Cubes at Multiblind
- 3rd place in Master Magic (Top 10 are realistic)
- get the German record at Master Magic (I have to improve my best time at a competition only at 0.03 seconds, but since my first competition ever I coudn't repeat such a good time)
And of course having much fun and meeting many nice people.


----------



## joey (May 28, 2008)

We UKers, are thinking about accomdation.

Competition hotel, looks fancy etc, competiton rates. It also will hold the meetings and stuff, and is close to the venue. It's a little expensive.

Hostel option: Cheap! but could be far away, need to have transport etc. Might miss some of the meetings.

Where is everyone staying?


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm maybe going to the euro 2008, but I was wondering what my 4x4 avg and my 5x5 avg should be if I wanna get into finals, can anyone give me an approximation?


----------



## KConny (Jul 13, 2008)

sub 1:10 for 4x4 and sub 2:20 for 5x5, perhaps....


----------



## joey (Jul 16, 2008)

Aim for sub-1 and sub-2.


----------



## Rama (Jul 16, 2008)

My goals:
Have fun and try not to wake up Erik this time at 5am. 

As much for cubing I don't really have any goals, it will be nice to get a constant average for the 4x4x4 tough.


----------



## joey (Aug 16, 2008)

What date are people staying until?
I'm not sure wether I should get a flight home on the 22nd or the 23rd.


----------



## Erik (Aug 16, 2008)

I will leave at monday. Jumbo's decision...


----------



## Rama (Aug 17, 2008)

Not going anymore...


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 17, 2008)

why not? what happened?


----------



## Rama (Aug 17, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> why not? what happened?



Well I didn't wanted to go because the tickets are expensive, but it's not the main reason why I decided not to come.

I planned to go on Friday night and leave on Sunday, but it's not possible so I would leave on Monday against my will.
But there are no flights leaving on Friday night and I don't want to leave during the middays, or earlier.

I wouldn't add something special to the competition anyway.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 17, 2008)

I hoped you would add something, like a new average WR OH =)


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 18, 2008)

Rama, please reconsider!

I will find us a nice hostel, show you how to meet girls so you can find a balance between relaxed (Bikshu) and your natural killer instinct, and you will probably end up winning enough price-money to pay for the ticket anyway.

Or tell Erik not to waste his ticket on Misa and take you instead. The two of you are family and isn't that more important?


----------



## sgowal (Aug 18, 2008)

I second that motion...


----------



## jazzthief81 (Aug 18, 2008)

Rama said:


> I wouldn't add something special to the competition anyway.



You certainly would Rama. You're a top cuber and a talent, we all love your style and we all want to see you in Bilbao.

Don't let yourself get down because of what other people expect from you.

Please come!


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Aug 18, 2008)

CArrot -


----------



## joey (Aug 26, 2008)

So apparently the comp hotel is full.

Where will everyone stay?

Hotel Barceló Nervión ? (the second comp hotel)

Youth hostel Alberge Bilbao ? (the youth hotel)
http://www.speedcubing.com/events/euro2008/hotels.html


----------



## Henxu (Aug 26, 2008)

Well.
I will go.
I heard my friends about the hotel.
Andrea's hotel have no more free rooms i think.
That's what my friend said when he called on Monday (was it Monday?)
So, or go with anyone who's going to the Andrea and stay in his room or go to the Barcelo Nervion's hotel (but it's far away) or the youth hostal , (but i don't know if it's far from the venue).
I want to know who will stay on the Andrea. My friend says that if a lot of people is gonna to go to the Nervion's Hotel or to the Hostal, we will go too, but if you're going stay in the Andrea's (I think most of the cubers will go there) we will go there if we can


----------



## joey (Aug 30, 2008)

Ok, so.
Me, Lars and Charlie; are wondering who else will stay in the hostel?
We will, hopefully book soon-ish, so we want to know who wants to stay too, so we can book the right size of room!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 30, 2008)

joey said:


> Ok, so.
> Me, Lars and Charlie; are wondering who else will stay in the hostel?
> We will, hopefully book soon-ish, so we want to know who wants to stay too, so we can book the right size of room!



yes, you forgot felix


----------



## joey (Aug 30, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so.
> ...



And pengi. Maybe Enid or Cida will join too?


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Sep 2, 2008)

I will probably also stay in the youth hostel, but I have yet to order my tickets and I don't know whether I'll be there on thrusday or not. So I will wait another day or 2 before ordering in the hostel.


----------



## joey (Sep 2, 2008)

Me, Charlie and Lars have booked a room.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Sep 2, 2008)

Do you know if it is far away from the cvompetition venue and the competition hotel?


----------



## joey (Sep 2, 2008)

I lied. No triple rooms available that day.
Maybe we could get 2 double rooms, so Tobias can be included too. Or a quadruple room.
Lars: We need to talk about it.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Sep 2, 2008)

As I said, my presence isn't certain yet. My father just called me up to say he might come along, so... Within two days, I will be sure what I will do. If you still want to include me then, that's great for me.

For now, I'll wait for the descision of my father.


----------



## joey (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok. I just tried to contact Arnaud. So depending on his reply, depends on wether we may have a spare place or not.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 2, 2008)

Contact me how? I can't read my private mail for a while so maybe this works better?

I was thinking about "pulling an Atlanta". That means I just go to the city, take public transportation in the general direction, walk around for a bit (first traffic light left, second right, third left, untill 10th traffic light), then ask for / find the nearest hostel

But I guess I could just stay in the hostel (NOT hotel) with you guys, girl and stuffed animal(s)


----------



## Henxu (Sep 2, 2008)

I have an idea.
Why don't put a list with all the people who's going to stay in any hotel , and people who's going to stay in any hostel.?


----------



## sgowal (Sep 2, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> But I guess I could just stay in the hostel (NOT hotel) with you guys, girl and stuffed animal(s)



I would like to join on whatever will happen at that hostel...


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 2, 2008)

sgowal said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > But I guess I could just stay in the hostel (NOT hotel) with you guys, girl and stuffed animal(s)
> ...


That is a very dangerous statement to make. I don't think you have seen my video's from the Atlanta hostel and I wasn't allowed to put some of the things that happened in the Miami Beach hostel on video


----------



## joey (Sep 2, 2008)

I booked a room, for the 4 musketeers. (Joey, Charlie, Sven and Lars)


----------



## DavidCalvo (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello guys!

The closest hotel is the Andrea (less than 10 minutes walking) but as you said it's already completed.

The other options are in Bilbao, and you need to take the public transport (Barcelo Nervion is easier, since the bus stop is just next to the lobby and the bus leaves you right in front of the door of the venue)

I looked for a youth hostel since someone asked me for one, but it's far from the center of Bilbao and so from the bus station....

There 3 bus lines wich goes to Derio from Bilbao:


A3223 (This is the one people need to take from the Barcelo Hotel, the stop is very close to the hotel)
A3224
A3517

People in the youth hostel might need to take the tranv (which needs a 10 minutes walk) till there to get this line. 

Cheers and looking forward to meeting you all here soon,

David


----------



## DanHarris (Sep 2, 2008)

HI all,

Does anybody need someone to share a room/complete a room booking with? I have just booked my flights, and need a room for Fri, Sat and Sun. I would much appreciate it if you could email me if you can help - dan*at_cubestation.co.uk

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 2, 2008)

joey said:


> I booked a room, for the 4 musketeers. (Joey, Charlie, Sven and Lars)


You made a mistake joey. The musketeers all speak french. I guess that means that Sven, Lars and I are the 3 musketeers and that Charlie is the 4th?

Thanks Joey 

Seriously though, I think I will just "rough it" and find something on Friday. Joël and I will arrive in Spain on thursday-evening and will travel by bus to Bilbao that night.


----------



## joey (Sep 2, 2008)

I speak French :O so does Charlie  Lars and Sven only speak english though, their native tongue.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 2, 2008)

joey said:


> I speak French :O so does Charlie  Lars and Sven only speak english though, their native tongue.


menteur 

All you know in french are the fun/dirty things


----------



## joey (Sep 2, 2008)

Perhaps I was lying about sven and lars.. 
but I actually do speak french! Ask Lars, we often converse en francais!


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 2, 2008)

joey said:


> Perhaps I was lying about sven and lars..
> but I actually do speak french! Ask Lars, we often converse en francais!


...about the fun and dirty things


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Sep 3, 2008)

I won'y be staying in the hostel that weekend. My father decided to join on my trip to Bilbao, and arranged a hotel for the both of us.

I'll see you guys in Bilbao at the tournement.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 4, 2008)

yay for booking joey, thank you for being organised


----------



## joey (Sep 5, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> yay for booking joey, thank you for being organised



No problems miss *tips hat*


----------



## guusrs (Sep 5, 2008)

I wish all my cube-friends a lot of succes, luck and PB's in Bilbao, I hope the Dutch win some (but not all) events. Go Arnaud for FMC-sub 30! (but not sub27!) 
lol
Gus


----------



## Ewks (Sep 10, 2008)

Only one week 'till I start my journey to Bilbao OMG! I haven't had enough time to practice and I still suck. But I'm looking forward to seeing all you guys and girls in there.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 10, 2008)

I REALLY hope to get the WR and not to be too nervous and stuff.
I still dont know, how many cubes i will try. But i think 28 or 30.

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Rama (Sep 10, 2008)

DennisStrehlau said:


> I REALLY hope to get the WR and not to be too nervous and stuff.
> I still dont know, how many cubes i will try. But i think 28 or 30.
> 
> Greetings...Dennis



Crazy boy.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 10, 2008)

Ewks said:


> Only one week 'till I start my journey to Bilbao OMG! I haven't had enough time to practice and I still suck. But I'm looking forward to seeing all you guys and girls in there.



yay i am excited!


----------



## Pitzu (Sep 15, 2008)

We have 3 and a half hour overall for multi, 4bf and 5bf, but why is it obligatory to start with multi?!
OK, to be fair it is necessary to declare the number of cubes at the same time but why can't I start with the big cubes?!


----------



## Henrik (Sep 15, 2008)

I dont think is says that. I read it like you can start your bigBLD before multi, you just have to start in groups, and within 15.30 to 19:00 so my guess is that you can start you Big before MultiBLD. But ok you have to start before 16:00 I see your problem. I was looking at an old schedule.


----------



## Ron (Sep 15, 2008)

At that time many things happen in parallel. MBF is a difficult event to organise, because it takes many judges for a long period. The more competitors at the same time, the better. Some people are memorising, some are already solving. That is why we want to have at least a bit of control on the MBF event.

What we do NOT want is that everyone comes 18:30 to compete at MBF. That is why it says: start before 16:00.
For competitors who ALSO do 4BF or 5BF this is different. They can use any order for the events.


----------



## Pitzu (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks, Ron! Sounds better.

And I think everybody should DECLARE the number of cubes at 15:30. Before start. This is the fair way. Otherwise we would have an advantage against others.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 15, 2008)

guusrs said:


> I wish all my cube-friends a lot of succes, luck and PB's in Bilbao, I hope the Dutch win some (but not all) events. Go Arnaud for FMC-sub 30! (but not sub27!)
> lol
> Gus



Memo to self: 29, 28 AND 27 is ok, avoid all others for FMC 

I am really looking forward to this one. I just hope the weather will be great


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 15, 2008)

I sense some exciting results coming. I'll be watching for results all weekend, I think. Good luck to everyone - let's see a bunch of new world records!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 15, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > I wish all my cube-friends a lot of succes, luck and PB's in Bilbao, I hope the Dutch win some (but not all) events. Go Arnaud for FMC-sub 30! (but not sub27!)
> ...



oh yes, i looked at the weather forecast, it seems 30c is coming our way. i sense some melting!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 15, 2008)

but for multi for example, you only have 2:30 h time-limit.
no matter how many cubes. so i dont know about big cubes...

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## joey (Sep 16, 2008)

Anyone got a spare v-cube 5x5 black, they are willing to part with?


----------



## sgowal (Sep 16, 2008)

How funny, I've got a white one for 25 euros...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 16, 2008)

sven, does that mean you want to get rid of the white one, or that you bought it for 25 euros? 

joey how much is the hostel?


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2008)

sgowal said:


> How funny, I've got a white one for 25 euros...


Haha. Yeah. Yeah you do. I don´t have a white one for 25 euros :/

65.90 EUR


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 17, 2008)

joey said:


> Anyone got a spare v-cube 5x5 black, they are willing to part with?



Too bad my brother did unregister, he had too much to do elsewhere. I'm sure you liked his V-5 and I'm also sure he had shared it with you if you asked him 

GOOD LUCK!!

To all of you, but aspecially Gunnar, I know you are better than ever before, bring some medals back to Sweden


----------



## tim (Sep 18, 2008)

Have fun, guys.

And Dennis: Go for 30 cubes!


----------



## Ton (Sep 19, 2008)

lives results


----------



## tim (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks, Ton. I can't wait for the multi bld results .


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 19, 2008)

Rubiks Cube Multiple Blindfolded:

Erik Akkersdijk (Netherlands) 50/70 0

What the hell does that mean? 50 succesfull blind solves?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 19, 2008)

Swoncen said:


> Rubiks Cube Multiple Blindfolded:
> 
> Erik Akkersdijk (Netherlands) 50/70 0
> 
> What the hell does that mean? 50 succesfull blind solves?



I don't see that. Maybe it was a glitch?

I'm looking forward to seeing the results too!

Edit: May I ask a silly/stupid question? Why did Dror Vomberg have to qualify for 3x3x3, and no one else did? Seems very strange.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 19, 2008)

Probably since the first round is during Shabbat. He competed in the qualifiers at Worlds too, and didn't go to the first round. What of 9q though?

9q)	Events and rounds must have at least 2 competitors.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 19, 2008)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Probably since the first round is during Shabbat. He competed in the qualifiers at Worlds too, and didn't go to the first round. What of 9q though?
> 
> 9q)	Events and rounds must have at least 2 competitors.



Oh, I guess that would make sense. It would seem more logical to call this an early first round, then, wouldn't it? It is a special case, anyway, which makes sense to handle - sorry I even called attention to it.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 19, 2008)

Well, presumably, but

9l)	All competitors must compete in each round during the same time frame.

Strictly speaking, the regulations don't allow for handling of special cases...if 9q were taken out, though, this and many other special cases could be handled.


----------



## pjk (Sep 19, 2008)

There should be some pretty impressive results. I'm looking forward to the live results.


----------



## Worms (Sep 19, 2008)

Edouard chambon wr 2x2 average 3.4x


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 19, 2008)

Now did Edouard use LBL for this 3.43 average again? If so, I will work crazy hard on LBL . (I'm guessing it was FL, COLL?)

By the way, there should be a live webcam for the big competitions so that we can watch those exciting competitions


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 19, 2008)

Congrats to Rafal on some GREAT big cube BLD solves:

4x4x4: 7:54.35
5x5x5: 16:15.00

Second in the world and European records on both!


----------



## Boopyman (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, a webcam would be great, even for side events(or should I say especially for side events)


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 20, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Congrats to Rafal on some GREAT big cube BLD solves:
> 
> 4x4x4: 7:54.35
> 5x5x5: 16:15.00
> ...



Congrats Rafal on the ER and awesome times! Also congrats on having the only success on 5x5, especially with the pressure of such a big event.

Chris


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 20, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> Now did Edouard use LBL for this 3.43 average again? If so, I will work crazy hard on LBL . (I'm guessing it was FL, COLL?)



Na, not COLL, CF/2x2x2 CLL it is.

Compare: 2x CLL: R2 U2 R U2 R2, COLL: Double Sune. Average number of turns are like 9 CLL 11 COLL.


----------



## Paris (Sep 20, 2008)

if i can see good we have new Matyas WR beaten  

Mate Horvath: Mastermagic avg: 1.95 sec 

beaten by 0.01 sec  congratulations Mate!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 20, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to Rafal on some GREAT big cube BLD solves:
> ...



It looks like they adjusted the results; István got a 5x5x5 too, so he came in second place. Congratulations to István too for another successful 5x5x5 BLD and another new personal best!

Still no multiBLD results - I wonder how it went?


----------



## Jacco (Sep 20, 2008)

Erik's got a 5x5 average of 1:27.83 with a single time of 1:18.59, congratz Erik.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 20, 2008)

Congratulations Erik!
Wuv Wove!!


----------



## rubikaz (Sep 20, 2008)

Maria Oey have told me it:

Multiblindfold:

1º Dennis Strehlau 24/30 2 hours 33 , 09
2º Rafal Guzewicz 10/13 1 hour 17, 31


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 20, 2008)

Too bad Dennis could not get the WR but still a nice job with 18 points! 2nd in the world


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 20, 2008)

Way to go, Dennis! I'm especially impressed at his time. He really got fast - as fast as Tim!

And Rafal was outrageously fast with the 13 too. Nice job, everyone.

Love to see the 1:20 barrier fall for 5x5x5 in competition - way to go Erik!!!!!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 20, 2008)

Eriks 5x5x5 solve is a "decent" 4x4x4 solve for me, thats outrageous! way to go!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 20, 2008)

great job Dennis!
24/30 is still amazing
and it was REALLYfast. you will do it!


----------



## guusrs (Sep 20, 2008)

Erik
That sub 1.20 for 5x5x5 was incredible (although I couldn't see it), Congratulations!
Guus


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 20, 2008)

Sorry for DNF-ing FMC again. I really didn't find anything nice, except for a couple of 38 moves solutions. I was stupid for not writing down at least one. I never expected 38 to be good enough for the podium. I was really bummed for getting yet another DNF but then.....

I got PB's for MegaMinx (2:45) and 3x3x3_average (including 2 sub 20 solves) and finally (sing with me)

I am in the final,
I am in the final,
I am in the final, 
I am in the final, of 5x5x5 (2:02, 2:06, 2:08, 2:09 and 2:26 with pops)

I also made a video diary of all the travelling Joel and I did and I will post that in a couple of days after we come back to the Netherlands. Some "highlights":
* We missed our first plane to Madrid (we flew to Valladolid instead)
* We got picked up by 2 girls from Belgium and decided not to go to Bilbao yet, but join them for a day in Santander
* We hitchhiked from Santander to Derio/Bilbao
* This is my third night in Spain and so far I have been in a different city with different people every day

And now Joey/Charlie/Sven are telling me to quit and go to bed
Bye


----------



## MistArts (Sep 21, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Sorry for DNF-ing FMC again.



Aw... I wanted to see you break the WR.


----------



## philkt731 (Sep 21, 2008)

nice job Milan in the first 4x4 round with a 54.xx avg and beating Erik!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 21, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Sorry for DNF-ing FMC again. I really didn't find anything nice, except for a couple of 38 moves solutions. I was stupid for not writing down at least one. I never expected 38 to be good enough for the podium. I was really bummed for getting yet another DNF but then.....
> 
> I got PB's for MegaMinx (2:45) and 3x3x3_average (including 2 sub 20 solves) and finally (sing with me)
> 
> ...



Sounds like a great time! Congrats on the great 5x5x5 times! (And also the 3x3x3 and megaminx times.)


----------



## philkt731 (Sep 21, 2008)

Darn Edouard beat my WR for best worst time in an avg. His 4.11 beat my 4.34


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 21, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> Darn Edouard beat my WR for best worst time in an avg. His 4.11 beat my 4.34



lol as soon as i saw edouards record i thought: "phil is going to be upset about losing his record for best worst time". im sure youll get it back soon, along with the WR of course.


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 21, 2008)

Erik finished 1st in 4x4 with another sub 50 avg!

49.50, 53.84, 51.03, 48.96, 47.65, 47.65 = 49.83

Great job ERIIIIK!

Congrats to 2nd and 3rd!
2.	Milán Baticz (Hungary) 54.83, 52.66, 1:00.18, 1:12.15, 52.77, 52.66 = 55.93
3.	Maté Horváth (Hungary) 1:03.36, 56.75, 53.83, 59.68, 54.02, 53.83 = 56.82


----------



## Rama (Sep 21, 2008)

Erik's 5x5x5 final average is 0.02 sec slower than his WR average. 
Milán Baticz bringing in the gold for OH with a final average of 21.79


----------



## cubeRemi (Sep 21, 2008)

rafal did a 1:18.39 sec. average in BLD final, he didn't DNF'd once!


1. Rafal Guzewicz (Poland) 1:25.88 1:16.96 1:12.34 = 1:12.34 

his slowest time would still be enough for first place


----------



## philkt731 (Sep 21, 2008)

Edouard got an 8.66 in the Semifinal


----------



## Matthew (Sep 21, 2008)

Does anyone know who won the 3x3?


----------



## Crazycubemom (Sep 21, 2008)

Congrats Thomasz !!


----------



## antros (Sep 21, 2008)

```
/--------------------------------------------------------------\
| European Rubik's Cube Championship 2008 Medal Classification |
|------------------------------------------------------\
| plc. |    country     | gold | silver | bronze | all |
|------------------------------------------------------|
|  1   |     Poland     |  5   |   3    |   1    |  9  |
|  2   |  Netherlands   |  4   |   1    |   1    |  6  |
|  3   |    Hungary     |  3   |   10   |   6    |  19 |
|  4   |     France     |  1   |   2    |   3    |  6  |
|  5   |     Sweden     |  1   |   1    |   0    |  2  |
|  6   |    Germany     |  1   |   0    |   2    |  3  |
|  7   |     Spain      |  1   |   0    |   1    |  2  |
|  8   |    Belgium     |  1   |   0    |   0    |  1  |
|  9   |     Israel     |  0   |   1    |   0    |  1  |
|  10  | United Kingdom |  0   |   0    |   1    |  1  |
\------------------------------------------------------/
```
big grat Tomasz 'Zaba', Rafal G., Erik, Milan, Tomasz 'Ilfrin',... and other golden scubers !!! 

edit: I add mbld bronze


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 21, 2008)

Tomasz won with an avg of 11.71 (that one had a single time of 33.xx in it).
Erik finished 2nd with 12.15; Doudou finished third (12.47)

4. Milan (12.72)
5. Thibaut (12.91)
6. Jean (13.28)
7. Joel (13.85)
8. Ron (13.85)


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 21, 2008)

Congratulations Tomasz! A sub 12 average in the finals of such a big competition must require very good nerves! Especially when you start with a 33...


----------



## Crazycubemom (Sep 21, 2008)

Tom Tom "ZABA" don't forget 10% for me ( as your supporter  ). I love it BIG Trophy goes to POLAND. GO Poland go Poland go .


----------



## Simboubou (Sep 21, 2008)

Does anyone know the whole Multiblind results ?


----------



## Jai (Sep 21, 2008)

Congrats to Doudou for pulling a Nakaji and getting 8.66 twice in the semifinals 

EDIT: read my second post.


----------



## tim (Sep 21, 2008)

Jai said:


> Congrats to Doudou for pulling a Nakaji and getting 8.66 twice in the semifinals



Where's the second 8.66?


----------



## Cerberus (Sep 21, 2008)

hehe he missread I think there is another 8.66 under category "best"
I would wonder when he gets no awesome average with an counting 8.66


----------



## Harris Chan (Sep 21, 2008)

tim said:


> Jai said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to Doudou for pulling a Nakaji and getting 8.66 twice in the semifinals
> ...



Yah, where? Was it lucky? :O Congrats to Tomasz for the sub 12 too!


----------



## Jai (Sep 21, 2008)

OOPS, I didn't read the second last column.. it said "Best". xD


----------



## guusrs (Sep 21, 2008)

Well done Poland
Well done Netherlands
Well done France
(and well done to every country for coloring this EC)

NB does anyone have the FMC scramble for me, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Piercy (Sep 21, 2008)

U2 R2 F2 U' B D' R B2 L D' B' R2 U F2 R2 U L2 U2 F2


----------



## guusrs (Sep 21, 2008)

Piercy said:


> U2 R2 F2 U' B D' R B2 L D' B' R2 U F2 R2 U L2 U2 F2


Piercy
Thanx
Gus


----------



## Henxu (Sep 22, 2008)

The Ec was very funny.
The final 3x3 was awesome .

I have one thing, I've lost my black v-cube 5x5 in the EC I don't know if anyone have pickup it. It has some scratches on some orange stickers.
Please, contact me if you have pick up it.

thanks.


----------



## tim (Sep 22, 2008)

The multi bld results are online. More than 50% of all competitiors dnfed!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 22, 2008)

i had an aweeeeeeeeeeeeeesome weekend!

i liked:
meeting the nice new people and seeing some friends!

ARNAUD VAN GALEN's first *ever* violent outburst. n.b. this is not a highlight because jean louis got hurt, but because it was a strange side of arnaud to see  no more mr nice guy.

sven's little jew 

my pyraminx results, totally didn't expect the results i got, let alone a podium place :O

two uk cubers in the final!

erik's "hat", which i think helped him a lot in the competition.


i didn't like:

the dog outside the after party. (daniel has video footage of this i think)

the bed in the hostel.

jean louis' pain

joey's BLD dnfs

the fact that i lost my timer/it "lost" itself (if anyone has found one, it has a blob of super glue on the left hand side)

the buses and taxis to the hostel. argh.

tortilla. eggs. egg sandwiches. egg burgers. eggs. eggs. eggs. I WILL NEVER EAT AN EGG AGAIN. 

i am looking forward to seeing the video!


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 22, 2008)

tim said:


> The multi bld results are online. More than 50% of all competitiors dnfed!



People should start using the loci-method finally.

Btw.: 
in addition to the DNFs nobody got a 100% attempt...
Henrik Buus Aagaard	6/10 14:27 
...
14:27 for 6/10?!?

The FMC results are also very interessting... Winner is Gunnar Krig with a masterful 3600 mover...


----------



## Gunnar (Sep 22, 2008)

KJiptner said:


> The FMC results are also very interessting... Winner is Gunnar Krig with a masterful 3600 mover...



I'm very happy to be the winner of fewest moves. Didn't expect it. That morning I said to Kåre and Daniel that if I'm winning fewest moves I'll give away beers to the swedes and danes, being sure that such a thing woudn't happen. I guess buying six beers is a small price to pay for winning. 

Also, I found the winning solution in 5 minutes, and left after 20 more minutes, after not having found anything better. I don't have the scramble but my solution was:

DL2D'L2FD2U'B'U'L'U'L2U2B2LU'RL'B2R'BLB'R'FR'F'R'B'L2BR'B'L2B2U2

All in all I set four new swedish records. The 48.40 single on 4x4 is a new personal best for me. I also had a totally awesome non-lucky 8.58 just a few minutes before the finals in 3x3. :-D


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 22, 2008)

Joël and I got home half an hour ago. We also missed the return flight :confused: That means that Joël now has a 3/4 score of missing the last flight.

I want to appologize to Jean-Louis Mathieu again for throwing Laëtitias MegaMinx to his head last night. I feel awful about what happened to him and about what happened to her MegaMinx. That was one joke that went very sour . I hope your head is feeling better JLM. (I also hope Robert and Laëtitia are feeling much better today)

Aside from that stupidity, FMC and the continuous plane missing (that last one had nice side effects) it was another highlight in my cubing history (and general life as well)

I am pretty tired so I won't upload the video tonight. It will take one or two more days. I will post here when it is online


----------



## Ton (Sep 22, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> missing the last flight.
> 
> throwing



yep I confirm , Arnaud has some bad habits, throwing a heavy juggling ball against Ram's head at the Brussels Open , which resulted in loosing his concentration for his event OH

And again Arnaud was late for his event, as always....so I am not surprised he missed his plain 

If he could only not doing these things...


----------



## tim (Sep 22, 2008)

What happened to the friendly cubing community i'm used to?

Dennis: Congrats to your first place. I hope you aren't too pissed off, because you missed the WR. It was still an amazingly fast attempt.


----------



## gogozerg (Sep 22, 2008)

FL2D'U2L'ULB'LUL2R2F2 was looking very good after 20 minutes.
40 minutes later, it wasn't anymore. It was leading to 36. I prefer DNF.

Gilles.


----------



## sheriff (Sep 22, 2008)

I had a really good time and got to know some people from round the forum like Dennis , KConny, Istvan... And have a chat with some that I already knew. We had a very good time, both in competition and hotel.

I missed the 12 middle edges in my 5x5bld (4th attempt of my life), I had memoed them but f****ing forgot to solve them. I was really really pissed, it would have been podium. My 4th place in BLD was incredible, I didn't expect it at all with a 2:06 solve and 3OP hahah.

Thanks everyone for making EC soooooo nice. Hope to meet you guys as soon as possible again.

pd: I didn't enter 3x3finals by 0.02secs.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 22, 2008)

sheriff said:


> I missed the 12 middle edges in my 5x5bld (4th attempt of my life), I had memoed them but f****ing forgot to solve them. I was really really pissed, it would have been podium.



I HATE when that happens with the middle edges - I've done it at least twice - once on a 5x5x5 and once on a 7x7x7. So upsetting. Congratulations on coming close, anyway!


----------



## Oliver Wolff (Sep 22, 2008)

gogozerg said:


> FL2D'U2L'ULB'LUL2R2F2 was looking very good after 20 minutes.
> 40 minutes later, it wasn't anymore. It was leading to 36. I prefer DNF.
> 
> Gilles.





Piercy said:


> U2 R2 F2 U' B D' R B2 L D' B' R2 U F2 R2 U L2 U2 F2



In the competition I scrambled blue on top and solved white on top (I have white opposite blue) leading to horrible 44 moves. While waiting for the taxi to the airport today I tried scrambling and solving white on top and whitin 5 minutes I found this almost normal speedsolving solution:

U R' "L2" U D B2 R2 B' D' F D F2 D' F D2 F' D F L' D' L D L' D2 L B' D2 B D B' D B

Only the "L2" was inserted when I saw that after 7 moves there was nothing good to continue for fewest moves. After the "L2" it turned out to be a normal solve with only 32 moves.


----------



## Erik (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey,
I just got at Dennis place now.
We got like the worst possible trip back imaginable.
We got with a cab to the airport. Got the airplane. Airplane landed. All on time.... So far so good.

We got at the airport. Dennis' brother couldn't pick us up. We both had no money on our cellphone to call with anymore etc.
We got the train from the airport to Dortmund. I found out there was no train back to my home again.
The horror becan.
We ate some rubbish at mc donalds. Then tried if Dennis' brother could pick us up from the Dortmund trainstation. Didn't answer the phone.
So the plan was to go by train to Dortmund Mengende and then a bus to Waltrop.
Missed the train by 5 seconds to Dortmund Mengende (which would only take 6 min).
Then had to wait 20 min for the next train to there, but it would take 20 minute to there.
Then we didn't hear that it was mengende, so we suddenly found out that we went too far.
Took the bus from that trainstation to there, but halfway the bus just stopped driving because it was so late in the evening. So we ended up calling a cab (actually the bus driver was so friendly to call one for us) to Dennis' place. 
Finally got..... not home xD

The tournament was great btw. I won feet!!! 
I'll miss everything so much. Great atmosphere great people great weather, great venue too, everything so great!
Too bad about 3x3 , but kudos to Tomasz!
Couldn't do the 5x5 BLD try btw, no time for it...


----------



## philkt731 (Sep 22, 2008)

How did you manage to pay for the cab with no money Erik?


----------



## Jai (Sep 23, 2008)

Erik said:


> The tournament was great btw. I won feet!!!


How many feet did you win? Did you get some legs too? 

anyway, it sounds like it was an awesome competition, I hope the Canadian Open next year goes as well as Euro '08 did.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 23, 2008)

Jai said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > The tournament was great btw. I won feet!!!
> ...



that made me LOL


----------



## Ton (Sep 23, 2008)

I hope someone has filmed my PR 1:09 solve on the 4x4, If so please mail me the video


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 23, 2008)

Erik said:


> Hey,
> ...
> Finally got..... not home xD


 
That will teach you to travel without me 
At least Joël and I actually got home. Maybe we should combine our travelling knowledge so we can:
a) Catch the correct plane
b) Actually get home
c) Have fun and meet people while doing that


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 23, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> c) Have fun and meet people while doing that



i do hope you are not talking about girls. does our marriage mean nothing to you!?!


----------



## Laetitia (Sep 23, 2008)

Very good week-end 

I again popped in megaminx... on the first solve, while doing my first star...
I am happy to be on the podium with the very bad times I did ! 
I will practice megaminx again, I want to be sub-1  

At fewest moves, I was 30 min late (because coming to Derio from Bilbao is loooong). I found a 43-moves solutions.
10 minutes after the end, I was trying to improve my solution and I found a 33-moves solutions...

I was totally drunk on sunday evening and I don't remember everything... Thanks to Arnaud for helping me going back to the hostel...


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi every one.

First of all, it was a great weekend.

I broke nearly every personal record and even a Belgian record. I had a great average in the 1st round of the 3x3x3 and ended up being 16th. In the semi's, I was incredibly stressed and messed up two solves. This way, I wasn't in the best 16 anymore, so I had to forget about the finals. This was the only bad thing.
In the 2x2x2, I ended up being sixth with a new personal (and belgian) best. For that I'm very pleased.

Also thanks to Lorenzo for bringing his sister to the champs, so I didn't had to smoke alone outside. 

And off course it was nice meeting you all, and then I mean everyone I only knew from this forum. Nico, Joey, Charlie, Jean, Doudou, Thibaut, ...


----------



## DanHarris (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello,

I would like to agree with everyone that it was a great weekend, and the best atmosphere of any cube competition I have been to. However, the atmosphere outside the competition was a lot different to what I have gotten used to over the past 6 years, I guess it is a consequence of everyone getting older and the community getting larger as a whole.

I set a few personal records, (highlights were joining the sub-2 club for 5x5x5, and my 1:05 average in the 4x4x4 final), but I have also seen that I have a lot of catching up to do to keep up with the new UK faces that are appearing on the tournament circuit. That for me is the greatest motivation 

It was really good to see everyone again, both cubers who I have met many times before, and new faces alike, and it was a pleasure to share such a good tournament with you all. I am disappointed to not have seen Stefan at the tournament though, where were you! Was it because of the smoking? I'm looking forward to seeing all the photos and videos that will pop up in the next few weeks, I will put mine up very soon.

DanH 

P.S. - Tobias, did you know Lorenzo's sister is 15 years old, so I think that makes it illegal for her to smoke, and you an accessory to the crime. tsk tsk. You should try to quit


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Sep 23, 2008)

DanHarris said:


> P.S. - Tobias, did you know Lorenzo's sister is 15 years old, so I think that makes it illegal for her to smoke, and you an accessory to the crime. tsk tsk. You should try to quit



Darn, did I say smoke? I ment blowing bubblegum bubbles, off course.

And yeah, I'll try Dan.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 23, 2008)

Laetitia said:


> I was totally drunk on sunday evening and I don't remember everything...


Note that even when Laetitia is really drunk, she can still easily tell her megaminx from another one. That's not funny 
Anyway it was a great WE and a great competition. The biggest surprise for me was my very good second solve in the 5^3 qualification round
, with which I ended up being the last qualified  I really didn't expect such a qualification...
In 3^3 I got my first unlucky sub-30 solve in competition. (My 29.61 in Dutch Masters was a bit lucky.)
My 2^3 was, as usual, totally weird. I got three +2 penalties out of five solves and still managed to break my best average in competition by over a second. I should practice my +2's, I want five of them next time 
The bad newd were that I missed the combined finals in both megaminx and square-1 . But both were quite far from certain anyway.
And of course I enjoyed once again meeting nice cubers, the ones I already knew as well as the ones I didn't know yet. That's one of the best aspects of competitions


----------



## Henrik (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks all for a great weekend.
I finaly on my 3rd try got a FMC down to a national record only a tie but still a good feeling. 
I did really bad on the Magic events (although I finally got that sub-1) even my sister beat me, so now I have some practice to do.
It was fun hanging round all of you again.
And for Dennis: You don't need the Rabbit.  
I have to get a better memo, better at Magic and better at 2x2.

See you all 

Henrik


----------



## Doudou (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah... What a nice competition !!!

Such a pressure ! It's strange to go back and to be back to "normal" life. 
My favourite day was Friday, I was like flying on 2x2. That's strange that I really got pressure on the last solve, as I already had WR. It was not a difficult solve, and it should have been sub3.5. 
C'est la vie...
By the way Lukasz Cialon is such a nice guy !!!! I love his mind about the 2 weeks of travelling and hitch-hiking. I am disappointed he did not get better, like a sub4 average, which he deserved to do.
Thanks to my friend Thibaut, which really supported me before the final... Joey, are you jealous ?  I'm sure you were...  You even wanted to pay... 

Saturday was bad for me... As I only dreamt 2 hours in the night, because of Friday's WR... It was so fun at 2 AM to see Arnoud and Joel searching for a room... It was a pleasure to be on your video trip, Arnoud. Even if you said you would beat WR in FM 

Sunday was very nice. The 8.66 was crazy (if someone has the video ??) and I think less lucky than the 9.18. I just had an incredible feeling after this solve.
My OH final could have really been better with normal LL algs, I was to unlucky. But the 3 guys faster deserve this podium, and I'm very very happy for both Thibaut and Nico.

Let's go to 3x3 final... It was awesome. I just loved this format. Such a big pressure, I just loved it. I really had a good result, since I did not practice 3x3 for the last 6 months. Getting a PLL skip in the finals is just unfair, and that's why I'm not second. And congrats to Tomazs for these amazing times. After getting a pop on the 1st solve, doing what you did is just incredible. You deserve victory 100%.

Congrats to Guillain, Mr Blindfold french champion, and now 2nd in Europe. Rafal was too fast. ;-) I'm just disappointed with my friend Jeannot, which deserved better in BLD. Congrats to Clément too.

Tobias, keep your mind. It's kind a french mind about cubing. 

Thanks and congrats to both Oliver and Milan, with who I really had a nice time during all the champ. Thanks to Robert, which made me laughing a lot Sunday night just before the final. 

I will not talk about Sunday night, just because I can not do it, I do not remember of part of the night. Just remember I made Lars smiling... :-D


----------



## Erik (Sep 23, 2008)

Doudou said:


> Let's go to 3x3 final... It was awesome. I just loved this format. Such a big pressure, I just loved it. I really had a good result, since I did not practice 3x3 for the last 6 months. Getting a PLL skip in the finals is just unfair, and that's why I'm not second. And congrats to Tomazs for these amazing times. After getting a pop on the 1st solve, doing what you did is just incredible. You deserve victory 100%.



yeah sure start this again Doudou, you didn't hear me complain about your lucky 8.66 did you??
You can't 'IF' anyhting. MAYBE if I did a 14 I would be even more motivated and only did 10's after that, you never know!
Srsly, you should quit this crap talk, you never realised you earned more money with 3x3 than me, is that what this is about?
Tomasz Popped on the first one and then he said he just went freely, if I had a bad time on the first I did the same, maybe maybe maybe. You only want to hear one maybe, it's stupid and childish IMHO.

Don't think I overreact now; you were already *** with me at the after party too when you were drunk. And after the finals too. And now you just had to drop it again in the thread, why?? (luck is not a crime btw  )

Tomasz really deserved the title, it was so hard to do good under these hard surcomstances at the finals! Many congratulations to him!

Also many congratulations to Doudou for the great 2x2 WR, really consistent and really good, and that even without real colour neutralness!!

I hope didn't have a too big headache at Monday Laetitia! 
Also I hope Jean Louis' head is fine again!
I just heared from Gidy (nice Hungarian cuber) that Robert didn't break his foot and that he's a bit better now. Although Gidy said: 'He propably lost 50% of his brain' xD

I just got the link to the last part of the 1:18 on 5x5 from an Italian cuber:




Thanks for videotaping!

Also the same account has 2 of Doudou's solves on 2x2:








I hope there will be so many more videos!
Lars told me that he got aobut 75% of the 3x3 finals on tape and then his battery died. Sven continued to videotape after that if I'm right? 

Anyone knows what this DVD of the competition exactly will contain and how to get it? From what I've heard it'll be really nice, I hope I'll be able to get one!

The girls in spain were very nice. Too bad of the 'fan' girls were way too young and the ones I tried to talk to didn't really speak much English at all...
Misa said she would think about me at Sunday to bring luck, I guess it worked out!


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey Erik. Next time you get a PLL-skip just do two N-perms, in order to upset nobody.


----------



## gasmus (Sep 23, 2008)

Disapointing results for me(my cube is TERRIBLE!) but i really enjoyed meeting everyone! you're all so nice!

congratz to everyone! especially Tomasz, Erik, Doudou(8.66), Milan, and Charlie(for the only UK medal)

btw apologies to Lorenzo for popping his cube so many times:S

Hope to see some of you again in Manchester


----------



## zase (Sep 23, 2008)

Erik said:


> I just got the link to the last part of the 1:18 on 5x5 from an Italian cuber:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Italian??? xD

I'm Victor Torrecilla from SPAIN 

PS: Congratulations for another World Record 




Erik said:


> Lars told me that he got aobut 75% of the 3x3 finals on tape and then his battery died. Sven continued to videotape after that if I'm right?



I also have the 100% of the 3x3 final but it's 1hour long, too long for youtube. I'm performing 12 videos with the 5 solves of each of you but please be patient because I'm not plenty of time...


----------



## Erik (Sep 23, 2008)

DOH I feel so bad about that! I just wrote Italian because the link you send me with youtube was it.youtube/blabla xD
Dennis would say: your name always makes me feel hungry, it's like reading a nice menue xD
I can maybe upload the videos for you if you like?


----------



## KConny (Sep 23, 2008)

This was an awesome competition. The afterparty was really great. I've got some parts of it on video. I think I got the AVG, JLM and Megaminx thingy on tape. 

It was great to meet people that I've only "met" online, like Sheriff and Lorenzo. 

Here's my 38 move solve for the FM that got me on to the podium:
Scramble: U2 R2 F2 U' B D' R B2 L D' B' R2 U F2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 

2x(2x2x1): F D' U R' U2
3x2x2: L2 F' R2 D' R F' R2
3rd pair: B' U2 B2 U' L' B L B'
4th pair+OLL: U B U' B' U2 B U2 B'
PLL: R2 U F B' R2 B F' U R2 U'

Good solution for me. I'm not good at finding insertions but I found one that would bring me down to 37 moves, but I didn't have the time to write it down. Which was nice, because now Milan got to be second aswell. 

Someone should start a massive "Did you know.." thread.


----------



## Laetitia (Sep 23, 2008)

The 33 moves solution that I found about 10 minutes too late. 

FD'U'R'F2R
LUBF'L'F
[U2]
L'UL
F'UF2U'F2U2FU2F
[U2]
F2U'R'LF2RL'U'F2


----------



## zase (Sep 23, 2008)

I didn't sent you any link... it would be other user who saw the video and sent you.

Don't worry about videos, I hope I can upload the first ones of the final tomorrow afternoon (in order of the classification). Then you can download them and upload to your Youtube account if you prefer.


----------



## Erik (Sep 24, 2008)

For FMC,
my AWESOMENESS 14 move start:
Scramble: U2 R2 F2 U' B D' R B2 L D' B' R2 U F2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 

F B L2 D2 B' L' F U' F' D' B L U L' (U2) which solves like... LOADS
Only that stupid flipped corner spoils the party.
I can't believe that I spend 25 move moves to solve the rest


----------



## Stefan (Sep 24, 2008)

Doudou said:


> Let's go to 3x3 final... It was awesome. I just loved this format.



What was the format?


----------



## joey (Sep 24, 2008)

One person at a time. (aka one timer)


----------



## Ton (Sep 24, 2008)

Doudou said:


> Let's go to 3x3 final... It was awesome. I just loved this format.



Well it was ok, but David Calvo did not informed me and all the competitors , else we would have updated the schedule and informed the competitors. This format will take 45 sec per competitor. So about an hour for 16 competitors , where we had schedule it for 4 timers....

If I was informed , we would also had shown the live results per attempt, well next time, I make sure I will not get surprises.


----------



## zase (Sep 24, 2008)

1º - Tomasz Zolnowski





2º - Erik Akkersdijk





Tomorrow more...


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 24, 2008)

I really like the 3x3x3-one-at-a-time format for a final. I think it is nice for both spectators and finalists. 8 people in the final would be a little better though.

(and Charlie, I will try to stay away from other women, but if they come to me I won't run away)

I am still amazed by Laëtitia's abilities. She wasn't capable of lying on the couch for > 1 minute without falling off ..... but she could still solve a Megaminx faster than me.

Joël and I made a video-diary that I will upload in it's entirety tomorrow night. If anyone doesn't want this to happen you have 20 hours to object.


----------



## Joël (Sep 25, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I really like the 3x3x3-one-at-a-time format for a final. I think it is nice for both spectators and finalists. 8 people in the final would be a little better though.
> 
> (and Charlie, I will try to stay away from other women, but if they come to me I won't run away)
> 
> ...



I am still in doubt! I think my voice sounds dumb!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 25, 2008)

Does anyone know, when the Competition-DVD will be available???
Please tell us in this Thread, if anyone gets information about that
Thanks !!!


Greetings...Dennis


----------



## JavierS (Sep 29, 2008)

Mannn, it was so great! I'll miss it very much too.
My times werent the best i could have done but the expereance... I enjoyed so much talking to people i had heard of but i didnt know in "real life".I'll mention some names but Ill sure forget some: Erik (you're crazy haha), Dennis, DanH, LarsV, Joël, Arnaud... and other people that I didnt know about but were all really nice!!
Sheriff you're the ****ing blindfolded cubing god for me, you know that 
The hotel was great too btw!
Thanks to everyone for making that weekend unforgettable


----------



## pjk (Oct 13, 2008)

I just noticed that Erik did the most solves in one competition at Euro 2008.

What a competition.


----------



## not_kevin (Oct 14, 2008)

pjk said:


> I just noticed that Erik did the most solves in one competition at Euro 2008.
> 
> What a competition.



But he doesn't quite have the most attempts yet... so close, 'tho.


----------

